# 5 Hp Briggs New Coil--wont fire



## BevoHoward (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Folks
I bought a new coil and found that points and condensor are no longer needed. I followed the directions, which except for plugging the plunger hole, is to just mount the coil. I cleaned the magnet an installed the flywheel. No Spark. I purposely left off the ground cut off leads until I knew it was firing. I tried adjusting the gap between the magnet and coil a couple of times , but still No Luck. Any ideas?


----------

